

New Firefox start page invites millions to learn a little code - bellerocky
https://blog.webmaker.org/firefox

======
bellerocky
They should share some analytics on this and see if this actually leads to
more interest in development. That would be pretty exciting if true. I'd hope
maybe others do this too. It would be a great way to reach out and get new
people into development.

